# Hidden wifi



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

Buddy of mine figured out how to hide his wifi from detection by the Windows client (You know where you go to connect to one). I thought i had it figured out. Hidden SSID with a mac filter while having WPA-PSK for extra protection. But its not working for me. My laptop (after deleting auto connect) can still see my wireless signal. Any ideas to what he did so i dont feel like a n00b? (My Linksys is using DD-WRT btw)


----------



## spud107 (Aug 30, 2008)

hmmm, i dont think its this 
cmd.exe Net config server /hidden:yes
thats for hiding on a network,
i think theres a way of making the ap only talk to its client and nothing else, kinda makes it hidden,
but even then someone with kismet could still see what was broadcast anyway, (btw its not windows clients seeing your wireless that you should worry about)
i wouldnt worry about trying to hide it, just make it secure enough so its not worth the trouble of hacking.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

Where i live it dosent matter if i was even using 64bit WEP. Nobody around me have the knowledge to use a pass sniffer or ghost or anything like that. I just wanna know how to make it so when you go to search for a network in Windows it wont show up in the list.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 30, 2008)

what are you using for a router??

ussually you just set the router to not broadcast the ssid and you're good


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

> what are you using for a router??





> (My *Linksys* is using DD-WRT btw)


 
WRT54G rev4


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 3, 2008)

go into internet browser and type in 192.168.1.1 and then it will prompt for a user and a password, for a linksys box it is  admin/admin  for user/password in default mode(unless you changed the password it is that). then under SSID Broadcast hit disable, also change your SSID to something else while your at it. then hit save settings and your good.

If you want to lock down your wireless thats a little more complicated but perty easy as well.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 3, 2008)

> I thought i had it figured out. Hidden SSID with a mac filter while having WPA-PSK for extra protection. But its not working for me.


Didnt work  I tried that but oh wells. I guess it was an epenis thing or something cause honestly i DONT need it since i live out in the sticks. I just wanted to know how to do it.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 3, 2008)

what i suggested in my first post does hide the WLAN, as long as you have the Security set to mandatory, because then windows will not try to connect to it automatically since it is security enabled


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 3, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Didnt work  I tried that but oh wells. I guess it was an epenis thing or something cause honestly i DONT need it since i live out in the sticks. I just wanted to know how to do it.



I live in the sticks also, I thought my wifi would be fine if I didn't encrypt it. 
One day I got home from work and my internet was slow as shit, I checked for connected devices to my router and there was six computers connected when it should just be my PC and my PS3, I was pissed.:shadedshu


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Buddy of mine figured out how to hide his wifi from detection by the Windows client (You know where you go to connect to one). I thought i had it figured out. Hidden SSID with a mac filter while having WPA-PSK for extra protection. But its not working for me. My laptop (after deleting auto connect) can still see my wireless signal. Any ideas to what he did so i dont feel like a n00b? (My Linksys is using DD-WRT btw)




Did you waited long enough?
Did you disable/enable the wireless connection?
It can take some time for the wireless network SSID to disappear from the network list..

Hiding a SSID should work.
Did you try it without WPA? 
Without knowing the network name, no one else would be able to connect anyway and if you use that with a mac filter, you should be safe.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 3, 2008)

I waited about 5 minutes.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I live in the sticks also, I thought my wifi would be fine if I didn't encrypt it.
> One day I got home from work and my internet was slow as shit, I checked for connected devices to my router and there was six computers connected when it should just be my PC and my PS3, I was pissed.:shadedshu




I second that, i live in the boondocks of NJ, and i came home to find out that a bunch of kids had taped into our network from the outside, apparently they were hiding by the barn, and our neighbor also was borrowing it for other activities, and so since it has been locked it has been fine, and the kids use the wireless routern down the road.




PP Mguire said:


> I waited about 5 minutes.



i would refresh network list, then reboot, it should go away, unless your using that wireless for your internet in which case it wll show up on your laptop.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> i would refresh network list, then reboot, it should go away




That should do it


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

Well nothing i try for some reason seems to want to work so i just gave up :/


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 4, 2008)

Mac filter ftw 

No1 is going to get in unless they plug a connection into your router, go to the config and add their device


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Mac filter ftw
> 
> No1 is going to get in unless they plug a connection into your router, go to the config and add their device



Unless they clone your MAC address.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Unless they clone your MAC address.



Yeah but thats why you have encryption behind it lol.

lol wait i just re-read my post  my bad 

Although it isnt much of a problem if you only got one wireless device and its always connected eh?


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

I have 3 wireless devices and a full network. This is what i got 





> I thought i had it figured out. Hidden SSID with a mac filter while having WPA-PSK for extra protection.


 But its still not working. I figure its secure enough as it is anyways i suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiding the SSID should do the trick. However, modern clients still see the signal, they simply don't know the network name and therefor can't connect.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea actualy so apparently it did work. My dad JUST tried getting on with his laptop (Vista Ultimate) and it said unknown. Made him start scratching his head rofl.


----------

